
Into a new era by Desire - ScottWRobinson
https://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=78044
======
seltzered_
youtube link of the demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uekBzIATEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uekBzIATEc)

------
Nzen
tl;dr a couple of grayscale, 64 byte demoscene raycasting executables for DOS
variants. Desire is the implementor; "Into a new era" is a particular
executable.

~~~
posterboy
Hellmood of the group Desire is the coder.

------
sjbase
Some context for those interested:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demoscene)

------
tinus_hn
Insane

